# Tele meeting members, early 2022



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2022)

This is a continuation of The forum’s tele-meeting members

In this thread we discuss the organisation of a telemeeting between members , just for fun and because we can, early 2022.

*Please use this thread to indicate your interest to join this meeting and to discuss possible dates and time for the meeting.*

I will remove the thread once it's not necessary anymore.

For the ones who want to join, at one point I'll try to make a closed thread, possibly using the PM system for that to share the link to the meeting. That way, I don't have to email you all and the link won't be all over the internet as well.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 29, 2022)

Artesh reporting in.

I'm free 24/7 .


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 29, 2022)

I’m in.


----------



## Vincenzo (Jan 29, 2022)

Fante A*** a rapporto

(Infantryman _surname _reporting)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Jan 29, 2022)

Well, I'm UK-based, so GMT. Thursdays and Fridays are the two most difficult days, but I can sort of make most other days.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jan 29, 2022)

I've never done a teleconference and don't have the software for it, so here's a maybe for me.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 29, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I've never done a teleconference and don't have the software for it, so here's a maybe for me.


I don't know any of that stuff but I had no issues last time. Granted, there were some kindly souls here that told me what buttons to push.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jan 29, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I don't know any of that stuff but I had no issues last time. Granted, there were some kindly souls here that told me what buttons to push.



I can't imagine it'll be too hard. I have used Skype, so if it's anything like that I have the camera and headset already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 29, 2022)

Count me in. Tuesdays and Wednesdays not good for me.
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I've never done a teleconference and don't have the software for it, so here's a maybe for me.


I want to use Jitsi and last time I tried it, it worked perfectly in the browser (Chrome/Edge) on the computer, so I don't think you'll need any extra software. On a mobile device you'll need the app, though.

So I want to use this: Jitsi Meet

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jan 29, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I want to use Jitsi and last time I tried it, it worked perfectly in the browser (Chrome/Edge) on the computer, so I don't think you'll need any extra software. On a mobile device you'll need the app, though.
> 
> So I want to use this: Jitsi Meet



I use Chrome on both my laptops and don't video on my phone so that works great.

Scheduling is the other bugbear, I work 5am - 3pm Sat - Wed, so evening or any time Thu and Fri works. It's all good, I hope I can show how dumb I can be in person as well as in writing!


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 29, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I use Chrome on both my laptops and don't video on my phone so that works great.
> 
> Scheduling is the other bugbear, I work 5am - 3pm Sat - Wed, so evening or any time Thu and Fri works. It's all good, I hope I can show how dumb I can be in person as well as in writing!


I guess it'll be a contest, then.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jan 29, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I guess it'll be a contest, then.



I've never been a great swimmer, but I can dive like a mofo!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Browning303 (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm in


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm in


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2022)

Okay, so experiences the last few times taught us the following about the time. 

- it had to be an evening in Europe, which will be morning to afternoon in the USA. 
- because of the previous point, it has to be in a weekend as most Americans would otherwise be at work
- Australians and Kiwis have to be up at an ungodly hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi.

Probably in. Best for my friday or saturday evening in Europe

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2022)

Okay, what about next weekend or the weekend after on saturday evening Central European Time?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 31, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Okay, what about next weekend or the weekend after on saturday evening Central European Time?


Time is great. Waiting for others.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jan 31, 2022)

A weekend morning is a conflict with my work sched, so I probably won't be in.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jan 31, 2022)

Very interesting! I'm not sure if the group can take the 'shock' of actually seeing the persons behind the names? As for the time differences, perhaps a couple (or 3) different scheduled meetings can be made and anyone that wishes to not retire early can attend if outside their normal time zone? A US/CA, European, Far East (which I assume would capture the Down Under? I have had good luck using Zoom as well as Skype, although Skype, to me, is predatory. But whatever platform is chosen, I would really like to participate, and shock....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2022)

I will try my best to be there.

Jeff


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 1, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Okay, what about next weekend or the weekend after on saturday evening Central European Time?


So that's Zulu + ?


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 1, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> So that's Zulu + ?


Ask Captain Vick.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 1, 2022)

I'd be in for a Sat or Sun US CST


----------



## Marcel (Feb 3, 2022)

Okay, shall we say Saturday February 12th, 21:00h Dutch time, I’ll have to calculate what time that is in the different timezones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vincenzo (Feb 3, 2022)

for me the calculation is easy it's 21:00 italian time, also know as Central europe time
for the US East* coast are the 3 pm

*corrected, for me the US east coast is the west,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 3, 2022)

Thanks for Time Zone Rosetta Stone, Vincenzo. 
High noon it is!


----------



## Vincenzo (Feb 3, 2022)

ah, just for the people that already don't meet me previously
i don't speak english and i don't understand it so i'm no deaf... maybe a little deaf, if i don't reply


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 3, 2022)

I'm not deaf but I am old. I pretend to be deaf so I can politely ignore people.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 3, 2022)

Time for UK & Portugal, 20:00 pm


----------



## Marcel (Feb 6, 2022)

Okay, I've created a conversation where I will post the link, next Saturday and with the specifics. You guys cannot post there, so any banter, please do it here. You can add others to that conversation if I'm correct. If you don't see the conversation (the little envelop on top), please let it be know, so you can be added.

We already have 16 interested. If even half of that make it that we'll already have a nice group. See you then.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 6, 2022)

Sad to say I won't be able to attend, due to work scheduling.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Feb 6, 2022)

Dissapointing (not firmed yet) but the participation of the staff members seems really low? That, and not many of the 'prolific', regular posters/builders. Will be fun none the less.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 6, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Okay, shall we say Saturday February 12th, 21:00h Dutch time, I’ll have to calculate what time that is in the different timezones.


00:30 a.m. here ... But it's OK.

Waiting for others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Feb 6, 2022)

Much as I would like to, my Saturdays are not my own- I'm on care duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 6, 2022)

Once again, thanks for setting this up Marcel!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 6, 2022)

Ralph Haus said:


> Dissapointing (not firmed yet) but the participation of the staff members seems really low? That, and not many of the 'prolific', regular posters/builders. Will be fun none the less.


You got at least two of the staff, being FlyBoyJ and myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 6, 2022)

Do you have a link or RSVP?


----------



## rochie (Feb 6, 2022)

i cant be certain but if i am free i'm in


----------



## Vincenzo (Feb 6, 2022)

i installed Jitsi on my phone, unlucky my old tablet (mini ipad, the first one) is not compatible, i just bought a new desktop and i hope i find a workable microphone in my drawers


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 6, 2022)

Too easy.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Feb 6, 2022)

Marcel said:


> You got at least two of the staff, being FlyBoyJ and myself.


I posted that too early in the joining up cycle. Sorry. Although I did caveat it a bit. Appears to be growing rather nicely though!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2022)

Ralph Haus said:


> Dissapointing (not firmed yet) but the participation of the staff members seems really low? That, and not many of the 'prolific', regular posters/builders. Will be fun none the less.



Some of us would love to attend, but life and our professional lives get in the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 7, 2022)

If Jitsi Meet is too much of a problem, we could use Zoom again instead. But then we need someone else to host it, someone who has a paid subscription to zoom. Otherwise we’ll get that annoying time limit again.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 7, 2022)

rochie said:


> i cant be certain but if i am free i'm in


I've added you to the conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 8, 2022)

Vincenzo said:


> ah, just for the people that already don't meet me previously
> i don't speak english and i don't understand it so i'm no deaf... maybe a little deaf, if i don't reply



Nessun problema, conosco un po' di italiano. Il resto sarebbe risolto dal traduttore di Google. Nessuna preoccupazione.

Cingolo reperato, Il marchia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 11, 2022)

Okay guys don’t forget to log in tomorrow, otherwise i will be talking to myself, which is never a good thing

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm in , will set a reminder

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 11, 2022)

I’ll be monkeying around with the settings in a few. 
I am not averse to reminders.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 11, 2022)

rochie said:


> I'm in , will set a reminder


We should still get Terry a cheap webcam, so he can join.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 11, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Okay guys don’t forget to log in tomorrow, otherwise i will be talking to myself, which is never a good thing


I never logout! Because I can't remember my password!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2022)

Marcel said:


> We should still get Terry a cheap webcam, so he can join.



If anybody finds one shaped like an Grumman Wildcat, I'll buy it for him!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 11, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> If anybody finds one shaped like an Grumman Wildcat, I'll buy it for him!!!!


Can be done by 3d printer, resin or clay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vincenzo (Feb 12, 2022)

i get a invite for a 50th birthday party from a friend (i know him since 8th grade, he is born in the Bronx, and was just back to Italy); the party is for the 6:30 pm CET, so i hope i can join to meeting with late when i back to home

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 12, 2022)

Okay guys, I downloaded Jitsi Meet at minus two hours forty minutes to meeting. 
It won’t work with my iMac but does work with my iPhone.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2022)

As I said, you don’t have to download anything if you’re using a laptop or the like. I just use my webbrowser. So I don’t see why it wouldn’t work with your iMac. Heck, it even works with my self made Linux system.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 12, 2022)

Thanks Marcel. I’ll try my desktop first. If no love, I’ll use the phone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2022)

Have fun guys! I really wish I could join in.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Have fun guys! I really wish I could join in.


Next time, Chris


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 12, 2022)

Downloaded the app, it works perfectly! And surprise, it isn't filter.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2022)

It’s open source and anyone can host it. Hard to filter, thus.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm trying to join. what am I clicking on?


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 12, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I'm trying to join. what am I clicking on?



If you use on mobile, just open the app.

For desctop version, IDK.


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 12, 2022)

I have the app opened. What is the link?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2022)

You’re way too early. I’ll make the link in an hour or so

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 12, 2022)

Whew! Thought I was being snubbed.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2022)

If you're really nerveous about it, we could do a little test run. I fired the computer up anyway.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2022)

So guys, I posted the link in the conversation (in the little envelop on top). Be aware there is a password as wel. I wrote it all down. Hope it works, let me know.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh and of course the password is the first subject of debate 

The chatroom is open, let me know if you can get in.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm in at the 'Jitsi Meet' Did not ask for a password? Am I in the wrong spot, no one else is here?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2022)

Did you click my link? The last one I mean?


----------



## Ralph Haus (Feb 12, 2022)

I went in through the Jitsi Meet website link and entered 'Jitsi Meet'?


----------



## Ralph Haus (Feb 12, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Did you click my link? The last one I mean?


I don't see a link in these threads?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2022)

No, it's in the 'conversation', see the little evelop in the top bar


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 12, 2022)

We're on!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 12, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Vincenzo (Feb 12, 2022)

ok this time i've the record of just one word told "bye"*, actually i've told two words earlier "Hi guys" but i do think nobody noticed or just microphone don't worked

* don't counting Ciao that mean the same and is italian

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 12, 2022)

I hadn't figured out how to respond to texts. Good seeing you.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Feb 12, 2022)

For those that were unable to attend, you should try and do the next one. Other than having the LED glow in front of me it was close to being in a bar with close friends. Certainly some libations being had by some, difficult to buy a round though. Thanks Marcel for setting this up and I apologize again for thinking you were French 

Not that there's anything wrong with that (Sinefeld)!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 13, 2022)

Ralph Haus said:


> I apologize again for thinking you were French


----------



## Marcel (Feb 13, 2022)

But indeed went well again. Also nice to see a couple of new faces as well.

Jitsi worked fine for me. Better than zoom where we had to restart every 50 minutes or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 13, 2022)

yes was great to put more faces to names.

jitsi worked well though my broadband speed wasn't really up to it as i kept losing video, though i could hear everything so a minor glitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 13, 2022)

Hi guys.

It was a true pleasure to share some minutes yesterday and, as 

 rochie
said, put faces to names.

As 

 Ralph Haus
said, it was kind of been in the bar with friends. Really had a very good time.

Thanks 

 Marcel
for the organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2022)

Glad it was a success gentlemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2022)

Yes good to hear it was a success!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 15, 2022)

Okay, this one is closed now. Nothing planned for a new meetup yet. Please indicate that you think it's time for a new meetup, we'll start it all over again 

The old thread is open again for next time:The forum’s tele-meeting members

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

